# Открывается украинский яндекс



## Drongo

Приветы.

А кто подскажет, почему у некоторых пользователей инета из России открывается яднекс.юа вместо .ру? Отчего это зависит? В настройках домашней страницы прописан яндекс.ру явно. Что надо сделать, чтобы открывалось в домене .ру?

И вообще я тоже привык к .ру, а у меня открывается тоже .юа, а помню недавно открывалось в .ру.


----------



## regist

*Drongo*, а язык и региональные стандартны, там что прописано ? Украина ?


----------



## Drongo

Русские прописаны.


----------



## Кирилл

Там наверно тема оформления сальная


----------



## shestale

Саш, кэш и куки чистил?


----------



## regist

встречал подобное с гуглом, но на тех компьютерах именно из-за языковых настроек происходило ...


----------



## kaazam82

у меня была такая ерунда когда я только поставил оперу недавно. там в экспресс панели уже была прописана яндекс.уа. просто отредактировал на ру и все


----------



## Drongo

нет не чистил, но вряд ли от этого.


----------



## akok

+ возможно контроль по IP


----------



## SNS-amigo

Нет, ничего криминального в браузерах нет. 
У меня тоже однажды два раза подряд открывался yandex.ua. 

Я подумал, yandex.ru просто чуть-чуть пиарит yandex.ua :sarcastic:

Просто открыл-закрыл и всё.


----------



## Drongo

akoK написал(а):


> + возможно контроль по IP


Ну на это я тоже грешил со своего компа, но в Москве же не украинские...


----------



## iskander-k

Саня уже не секрет , что различные сборки браузеров и другой фигни имеют в составе различные приблуды в том числе и яндекс. Также при скачивании с некоторых файлообменников бывает стоит неприметная галочка " Установить яндекс и т.д. при установке и имеешь проблему с этими тулбарами . 
Многие халявы имею в комплекте яндекс


----------



## Drongo

*iskander-k*, Причём здесь это? У меня нет яндекс.бара и спутника майла... Браузер старинный без этих очковтирательных приблуд. Все утилиты я ставлю через меню расширенная установка если таковая имеется и отключаю галки.

Ладно, вопрос решения не имеет. )))


----------



## shestale

Саш, а в hosts Яндекс России прописывал?


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Саш, а в hosts Яндекс России прописывал?


Нет, хостс чистый. А что прописать? Я подзабыл уже. )))


----------



## regist

Drongo написал(а):


> А что прописать? Я подзабыл уже.


как-то так




Код:



__
__
__



77.88.21.11 yandex.ru


__


----------

